# The Silver Spoon cheap!



## rahimlee54 (Aug 20, 2011)

Today I saw a Borders closing and decided to give it a browse. Checking out the cookbooks, I found "The Silver Spoon" for 12.99 plus 40% off, so I picked it up based on all the love it gets here and online. So if anyone has a borders close by and wants the book they have it for a really nice price.


----------



## obtuse (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice score! I picked up "On Food and Cooking" For real cheap at a closing Borders


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 20, 2011)

obtuse said:


> Nice score! I picked up "On Food and Cooking" For real cheap at a closing Borders


 
Last time I was in our closing Borders, they had On Food and Cooking for 30% off it's shelf price--even with the discount, it was more expensive than its list price on Amazon. 

In the middle of a liquidation and they _still_ can't compete with e-tailers. Rough time to be a bookstore.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 21, 2011)

obtuse said:


> Nice score! I picked up "On Food and Cooking" For real cheap at a closing Borders


 
That book, provided you actually read it, is worth essentially any amount of money a cook can provide.


----------



## Adamm (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice deal, Its one of my go to books for ideas


----------



## Wagstaff (Aug 28, 2011)

On Food & Cooking now down 50% at Borders. I just got it last week when it was 40% off and I had an additional 15% off ('three day only') coupon. After tax... it was around 6 bucks less than the steeply discounted Amazon book IIRC. I don't know if there are any left now, but there were 5 of them left on the shelf when I walked out with one.

I missed The Silver Spoon altogether, though.


----------

